# How can I give a rider a low rating if they do not tip especially on long rides and airport rides?



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

It's VERY simple. You need to stop expecting tips.

Also, it's *fair.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

It doesn't always work, but the app open (not in driving mode) on a second phone.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If they tip you in the app a couple of hours, or maybe a couple of days, later, will you go and change the rating? Would only be *fair*, right?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Always give everyone 5* unless they shipped in your back seat! You still won't get many tips but all your pax will be happy.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


you cant unless you are driving for lyft.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

I’ve never gone back to a restaurant a couple of hours or days later to leave a tip.

My tips are always completed before I leave the restaurant. 

There’s plenty of time during the ride for passengers to avoid stepping out of the vehicle and saying “I’ll tip you in app.”

Some may, most it’s just a false promise.

“I’ll tip you in app” is an automatic star deduction for me, regardless of whether they do or not. I do it for the next driver when they order.

“Hmm, 4 point something lower than my threshold passenger. Decline.”


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> If they tip you in the app a couple of hours, or maybe a couple of days, later, will you go and change the rating? Would only be *fair*, right?


fare*


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


I think it is also fair for the riders to rate you less than 4 stars if you do not provide OPTIONAL (kinda like tipping) amenities like water, mints, and candies. Unless of course you have double standards and a hypocrite.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> I think it is also fair for the riders to rate you less than 4 stars if you do not provide OPTIONAL (kinda like tipping) amenities like water, mints, and candies. Unless of course you have double standards and a hypocrite.


Disagree. I don't believe tipping the driver (or giving a 5 star rating) depends on providing the "extra" stuff. Many drivers have said they provided that stuff but never got any extra tips. So what's the point. I tip the pizza delivery guy not because he did some dance or something. But because he delivered the pizza and did his job. Similarly, I expect a tip for doing my job - picking you up and bringing you safely to your destination. Unless you're a cheapskate. Then I expect nothing.

Short pool trips: automatic 4 star. Taking one last drag on the cigarette before getting in the car: auto 4 star. Rudeness, etc. 4 star or less. Etc etc.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> Disagree. I don't believe tipping the driver (or giving a 5 star rating) depends on providing the "extra" stuff. Many drivers have said they provided that stuff but never got any extra tips. So what's the point. I tip the pizza delivery guy not because he did some dance or something. But because he delivered the pizza and did his job. Similarly, I expect a tip for doing my job - picking you up and bringing you safely to your destination. Unless you're a cheapskate. Then I expect nothing.
> 
> Short pool trips: automatic 4 star. Taking one last drag on the cigarette before getting in the car: auto 4 star. Rudeness, etc. 4 star or less. Etc etc.


No point in providing extra service, then many passengers who tips doesn't get anything extra either, so whats the point in tipping? Double standard I see.

I see, so you expect a tip on the basis of doing your job. Tell me then, do you tip your doctors, teachers, or dentist for doing their job? So what makes you more entitled to a tip? Is your job particularly hard, harder than firefighters who don't get tipped either? Or maybe because Is it the low pay that entitles you to a tip perhaps? If so, what makes you more entitled to the tip than those cheap outsourced labors that gets pay even less than you but provides you affordable access to goods and services?

I await your enlightenment and justification.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Automatically 1* anyone that doesn't cash tip
Regardless of trip length
No mercy
No excuses


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> "I'll tip you in app" is an automatic star deduction for me, regardless of whether they do or not. I do it for the next driver when they order.


While the sentence "I'll tip you in the app" often means nothing, I've received decent tips from them sometimes days later (often when they sober up enough to remember).

Don't cause me any problems during the ride? 5* for you.


----------



## Sleepless Driver (Apr 22, 2019)

Countless times I've been told they would tip in the app and didn't. I just assume now nobody will tip me and will always be surprised. Got my first hundred a few weekends back so that was tight. Just rate how you would be rated. Ive been getting 1 stars from ****s who didn't say one word to me the whole ride. People just suck and if you can't tolerate people then this isn't for you.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I have received late tips...yes, even days later. I rate based on their behavior in my car during the ride. It is not my job to suggest to future drivers of each pax whether they will get a tip or not. I only want to let them know if this person is a problem or not. If not getting a tip is an actual problem for you, you are destined to be disappointed in life.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Dude that's not what the rating system is about. not that it really matters for the riders. You don't know what kind of money they have or don't have. Would you spite in someones food that did not tip? No if they are rude, late, spill shit or ask you to do anything illegal then give them a bad rating.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> No point in providing extra service, then many passengers who tips doesn't get anything extra either, so whats the point in tipping? Double standard I see.
> 
> I see, so you expect a tip on the basis of doing your job. Tell me then, do you tip your doctors, teachers, or dentist for doing their job? So what makes you more entitled to a tip? Is your job particularly hard, harder than firefighters who don't get tipped either? Or maybe because Is it the low pay that entitles you to a tip perhaps? If so, what makes you more entitled to the tip than those cheap outsourced labors that gets pay even less than you but provides you affordable access to goods and services?
> 
> I await your enlightenment and justification.


Easy. It is not customary to tip doctors, teachers and dentists. It is customary to tip certain service providers: waiters, bartenders, pizza deliverers, bell hops, hotel maids, tour guides, taxi drivers, etc. we tip them not for doing something extra, but for doing their job. If they do extra, we might tip them more than is customary. But if they just do their job, we still tip them (unless, as I explained earlier, you are a cheapskate). I would include rideshare drivers among this group of service providers for whom it is customary to tip. Unless you're a cheapskate, and if you are, I suppose you'd try to find reasons why not to tip, such as: "the driver didn't give me bottled water." That's the reasoning of a cheapskate

Let me know if you need further explation.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> Easy. It is not customary to tip doctors, teachers and dentists. It is customary to tip certain service providers: waiters, bartenders, pizza deliverers, bell hops, hotel maids, tour guides, taxi drivers, etc. we tip them not for doing something extra, but for doing their job. If they do extra, we might tip them more than is customary. But if they just do their job, we still tip them (unless, as I explained earlier, you are a cheapskate). I would include rideshare drivers among this group of service providers for whom it is customary to tip. Unless you're a cheapskate, and if you are, I suppose you'd try to find reasons why not to tip, such as: "the driver didn't give me bottled water." That's the reasoning of a cheapskate
> 
> Let me know if you need further explation.


If you decide to go with that justification then you should realize it was never customary to tip rideshare drivers since the introduction of rideshare. Afterall, isn't that what you are complaining about, not getting tipped often enough?

Even if that's not the case, It's still flawed reasoning. Just because something was/is customary doesn't mean it is the correct way of doing things. It was customary to burn 'witches' and own slaves at certain point in time and place. While these examples are extreme, it helps to clearly prove my point. One should not encourage a practice that is clearly bad just because it is customary.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> If you decide to go with that justification then you should realize it was never customary to tip rideshare drivers since the introduction of rideshare. Afterall, isn't that what you are complaining about, not getting tipped often enough?
> 
> Even if that's not the case, It's still flawed reasoning. Just because something was/is customary doesn't mean it is the correct way of doing things. It was customary to burn 'witches' and own slaves at certain point in time and place. While these examples are extreme, it helps to clearly prove my point. One should not encourage a practice that is clearly bad just because it is customary.


Ha. I think I'd make a distinction between the practice of burning people at the stake and tipping a waiter a few bucks. As to your point that it was "never customary to tip rideshare drivers" - if that is the case then why did uber provide the tip in the app feature and have the tip option appear right after the ride to prompt the rider to tip?

You might not like the custom but it is still a custom to tip. If you don't like the custom, perhaps you can return the $$ you receive in tips to the rider.

Do you tip waiters?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


About 80% of long ride pax don't tip. So just give all long ride pax a 1*. I'm no statistician but those are pretty good odds of getting it right.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> If you decide to go with that justification then you should realize it was never customary to tip rideshare drivers since the introduction of rideshare. Afterall, isn't that what you are complaining about, not getting tipped often enough?
> 
> Even if that's not the case, It's still flawed reasoning. Just because something was/is customary doesn't mean it is the correct way of doing things. It was customary to burn 'witches' and own slaves at certain point in time and place. While these examples are extreme, it helps to clearly prove my point. One should not encourage a practice that is clearly bad just because it is customary.


Your cheap smugness is showing again


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

The Uber rating system sure does suck compared to Lyft's. Uber drivers give out 5's so the pax will return the favor with a perfect rating? Doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of having a rating system if everyone has 5's?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> Ha. I think I'd make a distinction between the practice of burning people at the stake and tipping a waiter a few bucks. As to your point that it was "never customary to tip rideshare drivers" - if that is the case then why did uber provide the tip in the app feature and have the tip option appear right after the ride to prompt the rider to tip?
> 
> You might not like the custom but it is still a custom to tip. If you don't like the custom, perhaps you can return the $$ you receive in tips to the rider.
> 
> Do you tip waiters?


It's to clearly point out that 'it is customary' does not mean it is correct, thus that in itself is not sufficient justification. But just for fun, I'll show you that it still wasn't customary.

Uber provide the tip option to allow the driver to receive tip if the rider feels like it. It didn't start out that way. But just because something is an option doesn't mean it is customary. I would be surprised if the average driver gets tip more than 25% of the time and that is being generous. I would not classify 1/4 of the time as 'customary'. The tip % on waitresses are much much higher and that is a established custom over decades. Not rideshare. I know you want it to be badly but it's not sadly. Very unfortunate indeed.

I don't receive tip from riders because I'm not a driver. To answer your question, yes I tip waitress if I return to a restuarant often because I recieved better service.



Juggalo9er said:


> Your cheap smugness is showing again


It is an unpopular opinion here i know but deep down you know I speak the truth.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> It's to clearly point out that 'it is customary' does not mean it is correct, thus that in itself is not sufficient justification. But just for fun, I'll show you that it still wasn't customary.
> 
> Uber provide the tip option to allow the driver to receive tip if the rider feels like it. It didn't start out that way. But just because something is an option doesn't mean it is customary. I would be surprised if the average driver gets tip more than 25% of the time and that is being generous. I would not classify 1/4 of the time as 'customary'. The tip % on waitresses are much much higher and that is a established custom over decades. Not rideshare. I know you want it to be badly but it's not sadly. Very unfortunate indeed.
> 
> ...


The truth requires proof, of which you have none


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> The truth requires proof, of which you have none


I already offered plently of examples that is easily understooded as true as long as one has some reasoning capability left.

Deny the truth all you like, it doesn't make it any less true. It just adds to the ignorance.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


Really? You want to rate a passenger because they don't tip? Drivers like that get deactivated for a reason, that's *fair*.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Really? You want to rate a passenger because they don't tip? Drivers like that get deactivated for a reason, that's *fair*.


looks like there is still reasonable people left here. The sense of entitlement and the feeling that the world owes them is unfortunately common on the forum.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> I already offered plently of examples that is easily understooded as true as long as one has some reasoning capability left.
> 
> Deny the truth all you like, it doesn't make it any less true. It just adds to the ignorance.


Apparently you don't know what facts are
People who do not tip, why don't you tip? : ...

Reddit › AskReddit › comments
That would be an opinion

This is fact

Why Black People Don't Tip: Just Another Stereotype Or Ugly Truth? | WRNB 100.3 Philly
Rnbphilly.com › why-black-peo...

Notice one cites a scholarly study, while the other is simply opinions, like yours!

In here to help you, the journey may be long due to your own ignorance but I'll take as long as you need.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Apparently you don't know what facts are
> People who do not tip, why don't you tip? : ...
> 
> Reddit › AskReddit › comments
> ...


... cant tell if you are serious or unaware...

A source does not make something a fact, nor does a scholarly study. It simply gives creditably to a claim.

However, there are certain things that are obviously true or widely accepted without the need for source or study. For example, owning slaves was customary (do you really need a source for this). Owning slave is bad. Therefore just because something is customary does not make it right. Follow the logic path?

More often than not waitresses get tipped, more often than not rideshare drivers don't (again widely accepted. Do you dispute this?). One is customary to tip and one is not. Guess which one.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> ... cant tell if you are serious or unaware...
> 
> A source does not make something a fact, nor does a scholarly study. It simply gives creditably to a claim.
> 
> ...


Yes I do need a citation.... You're already wrong
Owning slaves was customary in the North and frowned upon in most of the country, hence a civil way....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If they would go back to the $1.10 a mile like when I started, would you complain about tipping ?

Lyft may suck in a lot of ways, but they have a better 24hr. rating system.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Antvirus said:


> fare*
> 
> :smiles:


fair*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> If they tip you in the app a couple of hours, or maybe a couple of days, later, will you go and change the rating? Would only be *fair*, right?


You can not do that on F*ub*a*r.* You get a limited time on *Gr*yft

______________________________________________________________________________________

On an unrelated note:

Trolls often think that it is fair to post nonsense on message boards.
Is it fair for people to keep feeding trolls? Perhaps, as often they do.
Simply because trolling is the usual for message boards does not mean that it is the proper thing to do.
Trolls tend to be unpopular because their only purpose in posting is to make people upset/unhappy/angry.
Trolls will deny that they are trolling and can do it all that they will, but, people will continue to see right through them.
It looks like there are persistent trolls on this forum.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> It's to clearly point out that 'it is customary' does not mean it is correct, thus that in itself is not sufficient justification. But just for fun, I'll show you that it still wasn't customary.
> 
> Uber provide the tip option to allow the driver to receive tip if the rider feels like it. It didn't start out that way. But just because something is an option doesn't mean it is customary. I would be surprised if the average driver gets tip more than 25% of the time and that is being generous. I would not classify 1/4 of the time as 'customary'. The tip % on waitresses are much much higher and that is a established custom over decades. Not rideshare. I know you want it to be badly but it's not sadly. Very unfortunate indeed.
> 
> I don't receive tip from riders because I'm not a driver. To answer your question, yes I tip waitress if I return to a restuarant often because I recieved better service.


If the waiter simply does their job without doing anything extra, (ie takes your order and brings your food) do you still tip them ? If so, why? Because it's customary ?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Peter Vann said:


> If the waiter simply does their job without doing anything extra, (ie takes your order and brings your food) do you still tip them ? If so, why? Because it's customary ?


Only if i return to restaurant in the future so i can get better service. I get value out of it. I dont get any value tipping drivers.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Only if i return to restaurant in the future so i can get better service. I get value out of it. I dont get any value tipping drivers.


So even if the waiter just does their job, you don't tip them in some cases ?


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

You can't. If you rate below 3 you lose a rider and you're overall usefulness. If you downvote too many people you lose youre job



Juggalo9er said:


> Apparently you don't know what facts are
> People who do not tip, why don't you tip? : ...
> 
> Reddit › AskReddit › comments
> ...


But they tip when needed, bartenders and waitstaff. But it isn't about monet to them. It's about paying what you quoted
and no more


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Andocrates said:


> You can't. If you rate below 3 you lose a rider and you're overall usefulness. If you downvote too many people you lose youre job
> 
> 
> But they tip when needed, bartenders and waitstaff. But it isn't about monet to them. It's about paying what you quoted
> and no more


Plenty of other pax out there


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Peter Vann said:


> Disagree. I don't believe tipping the driver (or giving a 5 star rating) depends on providing the "extra" stuff. Many drivers have said they provided that stuff but never got any extra tips. So what's the point. I tip the pizza delivery guy not because he did some dance or something. But because he delivered the pizza and did his job. Similarly, I expect a tip for doing my job - picking you up and bringing you safely to your destination. Unless you're a cheapskate. Then I expect nothing.
> 
> Short pool trips: automatic 4 star. Taking one last drag on the cigarette before getting in the car: auto 4 star. Rudeness, etc. 4 star or less. Etc etc.


Exactly.



AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


Problem #1, you must keep your expectations low. Tipping is good/decent & shows appreciation for a service provided but not a requirement. You did your job & wasn't appreciated the way you hoped.
Welcome to ridesharing.



AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


Jsyk; not many people know if you're consistently giving low ratings to riders "YOUR" UBER rating WILL drop.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Problem #1, you must keep your expectations low. Tipping is good/decent & shows appreciation for a service provided but not a requirement. You did your job & wasn't appreciated the way you hoped.
> ...


My rating has not changed since I started low rating all pax holes


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> My rating has not changed since I started low rating all pax holes


Good for you but in some regions it's a reality. Uber is...special.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Good for you but in some regions it's a reality. Uber is...special.


I honestly with I knew of someone that rates everyone low like me


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> I think it is also fair for the riders to rate you less than 4 stars if you do not provide OPTIONAL (kinda like tipping) amenities like water, mints, and candies. Unless of course you have double standards and a hypocrite.


What's the current rate for trolling?



AveragePerson said:


> I think it is also fair for the riders to rate you less than 4 stars if you do not provide OPTIONAL (kinda like tipping) amenities like water, mints, and candies. Unless of course you have double standards and a hypocrite.


With that current per milage rates, if you still provide amenities, God help you to bring you in your senses. In my opinion, pax should provide all sorts of amenities as an appreciation for bending over and over to their masters on a daily basis.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

If they didn't tip by the time limit, 1 star. They know the game.


----------



## Uboo (Mar 21, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


REMEMBER;

SANDEEP NEVER TIPS!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can not do that on F*ub*a*r.* You get a limited time on *Gr*yft
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I assume you meant me. I don't really care if my opinion makes grown men upset. It's another perspective on topics that's usually only considered from one lens (the driver's). There's always two sides to a story. Just because a person express unpopular opinion does not mean a person is trolling. Its easy to dismiss a perspective when you assume anyone you disagree with is automatically trolling/shilling/etc.



Juggalo9er said:


> Yes I do need a citation.... You're already wrong
> Owning slaves was customary in the North and frowned upon in most of the country, hence a civil way....


So... it was customary somewhere. And it was bad. I think you proved my point that customary is not sufficient justification.



Peter Vann said:


> So even if the waiter just does their job, you don't tip them in some cases ?


In cases where no additional value can be obtained, yes, absolutely.



Ubermcbc said:


> What's the current rate for trolling?
> 
> 
> With that current per milage rates, if you still provide amenities, God help you to bring you in your senses. In my opinion, pax should provide all sorts of amenities as an appreciation for bending over and over to their masters on a daily basis.


I don't know what the rate of trolling is, whatever that even means.

Oh... so its unreasonable to expect drivers to provide OPTIONAL amenities and be punished for not providing (which I agree would be unreasonable) but it's somehow reasonable to expect riders to pay extra on something OPTIONAL or be punished for it.

Sir, have you heard of the term double standard and hypocrisy?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> I assume you meant me. I don't really care if my opinion makes grown men upset. It's another perspective on topics that's usually only considered from one lens (the driver's). There's always two sides to a story. Just because a person express unpopular opinion does not mean a person is trolling. Its easy to dismiss a perspective when you assume anyone you disagree with is automatically trolling/shilling/etc.
> 
> 
> So... it was customary somewhere. And it was bad. I think you proved my point that customary is not sufficient justification.
> ...


Either you are a troll or a newbie. Check the taxi rates all over the USA. Last time they were raised, it was way over rideshare industry birth. Back then 20 30 years ago. Now check the guber and gryft rates when they initially started 10 years ago which was 2.25 per mile with 0.40 cents wait time per minute. Compare those with the current rates which is even less than the 1/3 and all the other BS, you still think the guber and gryft is right and the whole entire world is wrong than you definitely need some serious help. I have done my fare share of 27k+ trips in taxi and guber for almost 5 years. Not anymore. You don't know anything about transportation industry. This job has serious effect not only on your financial but also on your health. Once you find yourself into trouble, those folks whom you provide free amenities, hopefully will rush to take care of you.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

LAWeasel said:


> It doesn't always work, but the app open (not in driving mode) on a second phone.


 really?? can u change the rating?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Either you are a troll or a newbie. Check the taxi rates all over the USA. Last time they were raised, it was way over rideshare industry birth. Back then 20 30 years ago. Now check the guber and gryft rates when they initially started 10 years ago which was 2.25 per mile with 0.40 cents wait time per minute. Compare those with the current rates which is even less than the 1/3 and all the other BS, you still think the guber and gryft is right and the whole entire world is wrong than you definitely need some serious help. I have done my fare share of 27k+ trips in taxi and guber for almost 5 years. Not anymore. You don't know anything about transportation industry. This job has serious effect not only on your financial but also on your health. Once you find yourself into trouble, those folks whom you provide free amenities, hopefully will rush to take care of you.


What does old rates have to do with current rates. A 32GB USB stick cost probably $100+ 10years ago, it cost like $10 today. So where can I sell my 32GB usb stick for $100 today?

The artificial cap on driver supply has been lifted by rideshare. More people doing rideshare because it's low skill and easily accessible.The market has changed. Get over it. Face reality.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Either you are a troll or a newbie. Check the taxi rates all over the USA. Last time they were raised, it was way over rideshare industry birth. Back then 20 30 years ago. Now check the guber and gryft rates when they initially started 10 years ago which was 2.25 per mile with 0.40 cents wait time per minute. Compare those with the current rates which is even less than the 1/3 and all the other BS, you still think the guber and gryft is right and the whole entire world is wrong than you definitely need some serious help. I have done my fare share of 27k+ trips in taxi and guber for almost 5 years. Not anymore. You don't know anything about transportation industry. This job has serious effect not only on your financial but also on your health. Once you find yourself into trouble, those folks whom you provide free amenities, hopefully will rush to take care of you.


are u talking to me? i know uber sucks and driving is not great but it is better than nothing and i stay fit by going to the gym



Jake Air said:


> The Uber rating system sure does suck compared to Lyft's. Uber drivers give out 5's so the pax will return the favor with a perfect rating? Doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of having a rating system if everyone has 5's?


 the uber rating system and tipping is flawed and not right


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> really?? can u change the rating?


No.
On your driving phone, you leave it on the rating screen after the ride, but don't rate the pax.
On the second phone, you can wait a few minutes and look at the trip to see if the pax tips, then go back to the driving phone and rate.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> What does old rates have to do with current rates. A 32GB USB stick cost probably $100+ 10years ago, it cost like $10 today. So where can I sell my 32GB usb stick for $100 today?
> 
> The artificial cap on driver supply has been lifted by rideshare. More people doing rideshare because it's low skill and easily accessible.The market has changed. Get over it. Face reality.


Let me check you id. You might were literally born yesterday.

You are comparing apples to oranges. No logic to compare milage rates with usb. Current guber and gryft rates are dangerously low. When the whole entire USA cities agreed $2 per mile, guess what, gas price was around 0.75 cents per gallon, minimum wage was around $4 per hour, and any vehicle were 1/3 price wise compare to the current rates There is a logic behind it for a $2 rates. You have to study the commercials driving effects. Why the full coverage on commerical vehicle cost 3k - 4k per year. To me, you are completely clueless.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Let me check you id. You might were literally born yesterday.
> 
> You are comparing apples to oranges. No logic to compare milage rates with usb. Current guber and gryft rates are dangerously low. When the whole entire USA cities agreed $2 per mile, guess what, gas price was around 0.75 cents per gallon, minimum wage was around $4 per hour, and any vehicle were 1/3 price wise compare to the current rates There is a logic behind it for a $2 rates. You have to study the commercials driving effects. Why the full coverage on commerical vehicle cost 3k - 4k per year. To me, you are completely clueless.


ofc there is logic to compare the two. It shows price are not static overtime. Market changes. Old rates have no bearing on current market conditions. The current rates are acceptable and could potentially go even lower. Why? because even with current rates, there is still a oversupply of drivers. Thus it prove current rate is acceptable.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> ofc there is logic to compare the two. It shows price are not static overtime. Market changes. Old rates have no bearing on current market conditions. The current rates are acceptable and could potentially go even lower. Why? because even with current rates, there is still a oversupply of drivers. Thus it prove current rate is acceptable.


How nuch guber is paying you? Is it $per troll? When you get a surge? Probably when you constantly trying your best to piss off the other drivers? How much guber has given you equity?

Current rates are not acceptable. There were forced by tricks. The market rates you are talking about is acceptable when large number of drivers stuck to the same organization, and not quitting in the first few months. I am glad the ipo things happened this year. Because eventually both companies will burn their ipo funds. Then it's going to be extremely hard to raise any more funds from the private investors. To prolong their eventual death, both evil empires will try to squeeze drivers pay even more, making majority of drivers workforce to find their earning someplace else. It's a sinking ship. But guber and gryft are not the looser because they have and are about to get their big paycheck with 50x surge. It's us the looser, whether you agree or not.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

LAWeasel said:


> No.
> On your driving phone, you leave it on the rating screen after the ride, but don't rate the pax.
> On the second phone, you can wait a few minutes and look at the trip to see if the pax tips, then go back to the driving phone and rate.


 i dont have two phones and usually have to get to the next ride to move on so i rate the rider quickly and leave yet sometimes i am not happy with the ratings they give. i have a 4.84 and started with a 5.00 then got to 4.96 and now a 4.84 with the same level of good service. people suck and i stopped caring now. just give me your money and get out of the car. bye


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> i dont have two phones and usually have to get to the next ride to move on so i rate the rider quickly and leave yet sometimes i am not happy with the ratings they give. i have a 4.84 and started with a 5.00 then got to 4.96 and now a 4.84 with the same level of good service. people suck and i stopped caring now. just give me your money and get out of the car. bye


Most of my pax get an immediate 5.I don't downrate non-tippers unless they waste my time or do something stupid.
IE: On Lyft, if I get stuck hauling a bunch of crap or waiting for a pax longer than necessary, you can wait 24 hrs & see if they tip. On Uber, I'll open up the 2nd phone in these circumstances and give them a minute or so to tip.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> How nuch guber is paying you? Is it $per troll? When you get a surge? Probably when you constantly trying your best to piss off the other drivers? How much guber has given you equity?
> 
> Current rates are not acceptable. There were forced by tricks. The market rates you are talking about is acceptable when large number of drivers stuck to the same organization, and not quitting in the first few months. I am glad the ipo things happened this year. Because eventually both companies will burn their ipo funds. Then it's going to be extremely hard to raise any more funds from the private investors. To prolong their eventual death, both evil empires will try to squeeze drivers pay even more, making majority of drivers workforce to find their earning someplace else. It's a sinking ship. But guber and gryft are not the looser because they have and are about to get their big paycheck with 50x surge. It's us the looser, whether you agree or not.


they are paying me nothing for stating the truth. It doesn't matter what % of drivers are quitting, as long as there is still sufficient drivers to satisfy demand then the rates are fine.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> ofc there is logic to compare the two. It shows price are not static overtime. Market changes. Old rates have no bearing on current market conditions. The current rates are acceptable and could potentially go even lower. Why? because even with current rates, there is still a oversupply of drivers. Thus it prove current rate is acceptable.


Majority of new drivers have no clue. Because when they as a pax take a ride and got a charge of a reasonable amount, they assume big part of the fare is going towards the drivers pay. Which make them to sign up to become a driver but it's not the real income. Big part of your pay, is the exchange of your equity and expenses that you did on your vehicle. Guber knows very clearly they can't keep up with this trend forever because eventually they will run out of drivers. That's why there were very aggressive on SDC. I am glad that this is still several years away.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Majority of new drivers have no clue. Because they assume when they as a pax take a ride and got a charge of a reasonable amount, they assume big part of the fare is going towards the drivers pay. Which make them to sign up to become a driver but it's not the real income. Big part of your pay, is the exchange of your equity and expenses that you did on your vehicle. Guber knows very clearly they can't keep up with this trend forever because eventually they will run out of drivers. That's why there were very aggressive on SDC. I am glad that this is still several years away.


the laws of economics ensure they will not run out of drivers. If insufficient drivers are available to satisfy demand, surge rates kicks if. If surge rates are prolonged then general base rate will increase along with rider rates.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> they are paying me nothing for stating the truth. It doesn't matter what % of drivers are quitting, as long as there is still sufficient drivers to satisfy demand then the rates are fine.


Both guber and gryft will survive but not for too long. Because they have received and are about to some serious ipo cash to burn. Whatever shoddy business tactics they have been doing, it will eventually come out and haunt them. Both companies actual share value is a penny stock. They will never make any profit unless they start charging $2 per mile and pay drivers 1.50 per mile. Then you might understand the logic behind it.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Both guber and gryft will survive but not for too long. Because they have received and are about to some serious ipo cash to burn. Whatever shoddy business tactics they have been doing, it will eventually come out and haunt them. Both companies actual share value is a penny stock. They will never make any profit unless they start charging $2 per mile and pay drivers 1.50 per mile. Then you might understand the logic behind it.


they are not making profit because they are in growth mode. Growth is more important than profit to them at this point in time. They can charge $2 per mile then pay driver $0.75/mile why pay 1.5 if drivers will do it at half that? Point is, the rate is fine so long as enough drivers satisfy the demand.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> they are not making profit because they are in growth mode. Growth is more important than profit to them at this point in time. They can charge $2 per mile then pay driver $0.75/mile why pay 1.5 if drivers will do it at half that? Point is, the rate is fine so long as enough drivers satisfy the demand.
> 
> If drivers wants to create a union or a stike, they are wasting their time. Instead of that,
> they should focus how to change the rules in their cities. 0.75 cents per mile is a modern day slavery. Keep driving until your car goes under or you get some serious health issue or for some reason your insurance goes high for some reason. Hard to teach everyone. Time usually teach them.
> ...





AveragePerson said:


> they are not making profit because they are in growth mode. Growth is more important than profit to them at this point in time. They can charge $2 per mile then pay driver $0.75/mile why pay 1.5 if drivers will do it at half that? Point is, the rate is fine so long as enough drivers satisfy the demand.


There is no way rideshare can survive if they start charging $2 per mile. Reason is, upto until now they keep the other players out entering into their business territory because not many companies can afford to loose 10-20 billion $. If they start charging more, they will loose business to taxi, lemo and other private service providers. If they keep the same pricing, they will constantly loose money in billions. It's a screwed up situation for rideshare companies.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Always give everyone 5* unless they shipped in your back seat! You still won't get many tips but all your pax will be happy.


Only if you hold your tongue and say that , will that statement makes sense. "shipped"


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

This morning I got to tips one for$5 one for $10 both from Friday paxs .happens all the time. That's why everyone is a five unless they do something on the ride.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

It's uber fault ,they got charge more ,the tips should be a nice bonus . If you go to a gas station in a bad area,where the guy might get a gun pulled on him,do you tip the guy $5 .

It's a nice gesture to tip but it's not required . Basically the customer is paying part of your salary,the whole tipping system is a scam. It allows the owner to pay less and the customer to cover the difference.

I always tip,not to screw the little guy. I had a friend from Trinidad and tipping isn't part of the culture . I use to just call him a cheap fk,he makes good points. They don't tip in Europe. I open a deli,I got pay my worker minimum wage,10 11 a hour. I open a restaurant and i can pay my worker 5 $ a hour the customer covers the rest.

Is an airport run or long ride worth it for ,most people don't tip. I won't expect it. I tipped my driver $20,it was so much cheaper than a cab. It's not required ,my other gripe with driver down rating ppl. Uber is cash less app,how do u know if the person doesn't tip u in the app?



Peter Vann said:


> Ha. I think I'd make a distinction between the practice of burning people at the stake and tipping a waiter a few bucks. As to your point that it was "never customary to tip rideshare drivers" - if that is the case then why did uber provide the tip in the app feature and have the tip option appear right after the ride to prompt the rider to tip?
> 
> You might not like the custom but it is still a custom to tip. If you don't like the custom, perhaps you can return the $$ you receive in tips to the rider.
> 
> Do you tip waiters?


They added it later,uber didn't always have the tip function . The place gets away in some states paying the server 5hr. I feel bad not tipping n I'm just use to it. The customer are paying more of the server pay than the owner,wtf.



Ubermcbc said:


> There is no way rideshare can survive if they start charging $2 per mile. Reason is, upto until now they keep the other players out entering into their business territory because not many companies can afford to loose 10-20 billion $. If they start charging more, they will loose business to taxi, lemo and other private service providers. If they keep the same pricing, they will constantly loose money in billions. It's a screwed up situation for rideshare companies.


They got to the point ,especially young ppl don't think about ordering taxi. They can raise the price a good amount ,ppl would still use uber. I was telling this girl b.c the uber was 15 min away,if your going in town. The cab is just 50 cents more,she just gave me a deer in the head lights look.


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Automatically 1* anyone that doesn't cash tip
> Regardless of trip length
> No mercy
> No excuses


I'm assuming you get very few repeat paxs! Since you won't be paid with 1 star again.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Roger in Canton said:


> I'm assuming you get very few repeat paxs! Since you won't be paid with 1 star again.


That's only true with Lyft, right ? Not uber ?


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> Most of my pax get an immediate 5.I don't downrate non-tippers unless they waste my time or do something stupid.
> IE: On Lyft, if I get stuck hauling a bunch of crap or waiting for a pax longer than necessary, you can wait 24 hrs & see if they tip. On Uber, I'll open up the 2nd phone in these circumstances and give them a minute or so to tip.


I don't get stuck hauling stuff. If I see a bunch of stuff next to the pax, automatic cancel. Get a moving van.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Peter Vann said:


> Disagree. I don't believe tipping the driver (or giving a 5 star rating) depends on providing the "extra" stuff. Many drivers have said they provided that stuff but never got any extra tips. So what's the point. I tip the pizza delivery guy not because he did some dance or something. But because he delivered the pizza and did his job. Similarly, I expect a tip for doing my job - picking you up and bringing you safely to your destination. Unless you're a cheapskate. Then I expect nothing.
> 
> Short pool trips: automatic 4 star. Taking one last drag on the cigarette before getting in the car: auto 4 star. Rudeness, etc. 4 star or less. Etc etc.


Why should you get a tip for providing standard service?

Pizza guy shouldnt get tipped for just doing his job. The only reason I tip my pizza delivery guy is to bribe him to not jerk off into my pizza. The Uber driver has very little power to retaliate against a driver.

Stop acting like an entitled snowflake. You don't deserve more then what you agreed to just because you put on your big boy pants this morning. No participation trophy for you.



AveragePerson said:


> I think it is also fair for the riders to rate you less than 4 stars if you do not provide OPTIONAL (kinda like tipping) amenities like water, mints, and candies. Unless of course you have double standards and a hypocrite.


Exactly.



Peter Vann said:


> Easy. It is not customary to tip doctors, teachers and dentists. It is customary to tip certain service providers: waiters, bartenders, pizza deliverers, bell hops, hotel maids, tour guides, taxi drivers, etc. we tip them not for doing something extra, but for doing their job. If they do extra, we might tip them more than is customary. But if they just do their job, we still tip them (unless, as I explained earlier, you are a cheapskate). I would include rideshare drivers among this group of service providers for whom it is customary to tip. Unless you're a cheapskate, and if you are, I suppose you'd try to find reasons why not to tip, such as: "the driver didn't give me bottled water." That's the reasoning of a cheapskate
> 
> Let me know if you need further explation.


"Customary" as in, established by sociatal norms. Ridershare driver is a new class of service providers and the inventors of it has established the societal norm of not tipping them.

Ironically, this societal norm used to be looked down upon in this country as an undemocratic form of bribery.



Peter Vann said:


> Do you tip waiters?


No I do not tip waiters. I bribe my waiters to not be disgusting human beings by spitting in my food.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I think it is also fair for the riders to rate you less than 4 stars if you do not provide OPTIONAL (kinda like tipping) amenities like water, mints, and candies. Unless of course you have double standards and a hypocrite.


We are transportation providers not bathroom attendants or concierge. Not having mints or waters for a pax is not a star rating thing. You have obviously been MK Ultra'ed by Guber.?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Yes I do need a citation.... You're already wrong
> Owning slaves was customary in the North and frowned upon in most of the country, hence a civil way....


Citation

AveragePerson, 22 April 2019, page 2 _uberpeople.net_



Peter Vann said:


> If the waiter simply does their job without doing anything extra, (ie takes your order and brings your food) do you still tip them ? If so, why? Because it's customary ?


Because i know we have to bribe disgusting people to not be disgusting people.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


In the Lyft app the opportunity to rate a pax remains for 24 hours. How do you give a lower rating with no tip on a long ride? Like this: Find the ratings sections, look for the 3 stars, tap that one, go on with your day.



steveK2016 said:


> Citation
> 
> AveragePerson, 22 April 2019, page 2 _uberpeople.net_
> 
> ...


 No we tip waitresses and waiters because we know the tip is part of their paycheck. Pax think a ride is a ride is a ride.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> In the Lyft app the opportunity to rate a pax remains for 24 hours. How do you give a lower rating with no tip on a long ride? Like this: Find the ratings sections, look for the 3 stars, tap that one, go on with your day.
> 
> 
> No we tip waitresses and waiters because we know the tip is part of their paycheck. Pax think a ride is a ride is a ride.


A tip would be part of anyone's paycheck if they accept tip. If doctors start accepting tips it would be part of their paycheck too. Not exactly a good reason to tip...

A better reason to tip is if you can gain value from tipping, either in better services in the future if you frequent a restaurant or ensuring your food is not messed with.

A bad reason to tip would be to tip rideshare drivers. It's a endless pit where you can throw your money away at with zero return. Might as donate to charity if you feel charitable and have the money do more good.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Roger in Canton said:


> I'm assuming you get very few repeat paxs! Since you won't be paid with 1 star again.


I consider no repeat customers a good thing... Especially those that don't tip


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

With all of these forum members correcting your spelling of fare ( a cost) to fair ( several meanings but for this " unbiased") the real issue is this -- tipping is a gift and not required. If someone chooses not to tip, it is not a reflection to the service that you have given. Keep in mind that Uber & Lyft have brainwashed the public into thinking that RS Drivers make $35 an hour. I have even had a pax tell me , " I am short of money this week. I know you make a lot of money, so I am not leaving a tip." That statement says everything.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> With all of these forum members correcting your spelling of fare ( a cost) to fair ( several meanings but for this " unbiased") the real issue is this -- tipping is a gift and not required. If someone chooses not to tip, it is not a reflection to the service that you have given. Keep in mind that Uber & Lyft have brainwashed the public into thinking that RS Drivers make $35 an hour. I have even had a pax tell me , " I am short of money this week. I know you make a lot of money, so I am not leaving a tip." That statement says everything.


The truth is, riders gives nuggets how much drivers are paid just like you give nuggets for the overseas labors that enabled cheap goods and services that you personally consume on a daily basis.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


Not in disagreement. You should not be starting any ride that you don't agree to provide, thus all stacked rides are an instant decline or time out. I ask where people are going before I invite them into the car which makes driving away from money losing trips so much easier. One star for no tip is ineffective because PAX ratings don't meanshitanymore


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

PioneerXi said:


> I've never gone back to a restaurant a couple of hours or days later to leave a tip.
> 
> My tips are always completed before I leave the restaurant.
> 
> ...


My last 3 paxholes who said this never tipped. By now they should already know that you can tip during the trip.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


How can I get you as a driver, not tip you (as Uber clearly states to passengers the tip is included in the fare and there is no need to tip), then rate you as 1 star?


----------



## Roger in Canton (Feb 25, 2016)

Peter Vann said:


> That's only true with Lyft, right ? Not uber ?


Both, anything 3 or below. At least that is what I've been told. I get a lot of repeats and I've only done it to one pax.



Juggalo9er said:


> I consider no repeat customers a good thing... Especially those that don't tip


this may work in a big market, but I would think your paxs would eventually dry up. If I rated 3 or below in my market for non-tippers, I would probably get half the rides! Not that half are tippers, but over half are repeats.



KK2929 said:


> With all of these forum members correcting your spelling of fare ( a cost) to fair ( several meanings but for this " unbiased") the real issue is this -- tipping is a gift and not required. If someone chooses not to tip, it is not a reflection to the service that you have given. Keep in mind that Uber & Lyft have brainwashed the public into thinking that RS Drivers make $35 an hour. I have even had a pax tell me , " I am short of money this week. I know you make a lot of money, so I am not leaving a tip." That statement says everything.


I always tell them (if they bring it up) that on a good Friday night I'll maybe profit $10/hour. Especially after switching to XL. Most are surprised! Don't think that changes their mind on tipping!


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

no cash tip 1 star

sorry not sorry only way to play the game.

youre helping future drivers get the important info about pax to make a smart business decision next blank contract uber Lyft sends trying to coerce free labor

only exception xl to the airport that could of called an x, they & cash tippers only 5 stars left. $65 after gas hour/ride to airport no cash tip on xl is a 4 star

less than 10 miles no cash tip 1star, unmatch you used an app to steal from me

don't care if it's just a dollar bill it's the thought period.

pretty easy to sreen certain hours its 90% airport, other hours 15%

4000+ rides 3900+ have been 40 mile airports from home, now I always get bags mostly out of self interest, but it's more efficient, healthy, I'm going to care more about my vehicle than them, I've also done it 3900+ times so kinda know what I'm doing.

If I were to just pop my trunk or just watch as riders loaded I can guarantee I'd be deactivated because that's just some rude, time wasting stuff pretty sure 1 stars would be abound, anyhoo not once has any adult stood up like a man/woman & said to me no thanks I'll get the bags myself because I'm not goung to tip because that would be just as rude.

No workers comp, I've tweaked my back maybe half a dozen times in my life, once was on 3 pizzas lol & the rest from lifting bags into uber nothing major gone in a few days but none the less I expect least $5 if I touch your bags, $1 if not CASH

or it's a 1 star. these rates are beyond illegal & predatory, in no universe should they be allowed to operate legally. They've been $5 short of legal per ride for 3+ years.






1954 popeye taxi turvy brutus was stealing popeyes fares because the "rubes a healthy tipper" these riders know what they are doing, they tip all day & night on 1000+% marked up beer bottle & plate delivery as well as pizza delivery but not on human delivery subsidized at 41+% off costs, 1990 prices that pay 1970s wages

no thanks plenty of airport rides to go around i dont "share" my ride or oxygen twice with scum that don't tip the human who delivered them safely in a top 10 most dangerous job

enjoy apu or grandpa simpson whose not local, driving from farther, with a 96% failure rate, 1 star, unmatch request so I have it in writing

all my regular locals are off books anyway lmao hmmm $5-$10 cash or venmo,paypal etc or $4 from uber lyft

hotel addresses 30+ miles from airport only 90+% of my trips for 4 years locals aren't worth it, especially the ones that cant afford cars

riders will never dry up its under costs, once minimums are over $10 they'll dry up but then again riders are paying actual costs

duh

btw im tipped about 40% of the time & mainly do xl only, most tips are $10+ & usually a percentage sound like from what O hear im doing something right. those that actually pay for the service actually get good service go figure. that number drops dramatically on x tier which i don't even remember last time i bothered turning on, usually at airport for a rematch after dropping off


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> In the Lyft app the opportunity to rate a pax remains for 24 hours. How do you give a lower rating with no tip on a long ride? Like this: Find the ratings sections, look for the 3 stars, tap that one, go on with your day.
> 
> 
> No we tip waitresses and waiters because we know the tip is part of their paycheck. Pax think a ride is a ride is a ride.


For You, maybe. If there were no reprocussions for not tipping, tips would decline significantly and deep down you know it. I dont trust people that have unsupervised access to food I plan to consume. It sucks that we have bribe people to be decent human beings.

The responsibility to pay the staff a proper wage is of those that employ them. It is not my job as a customer to worry how much the staff gets paid. My job is to pick something i want, consume it and pay the amount im told it cost. Its not my job nor responsibility to worry if the waiter can pay his bills, he certainly doesnt care if I can pay mine.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> If you decide to go with that justification then you should realize it was never customary to tip rideshare drivers since the introduction of rideshare. Afterall, isn't that what you are complaining about, not getting tipped often enough?
> 
> Even if that's not the case, It's still flawed reasoning. Just because something was/is customary doesn't mean it is the correct way of doing things. It was customary to burn 'witches' and own slaves at certain point in time and place. While these examples are extreme, it helps to clearly prove my point. One should not encourage a practice that is clearly bad just because it is customary.


It's not Rideshare anymore. It's transportation for hire.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> It's not Rideshare anymore. It's transportation for hire.


It's rideshare because I use pool & express pool:laugh:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> It's rideshare because I use pool & express pool:laugh:


Still not Rideshare. Rideshare is when the driver is going in a particular direction and someone else is too, so they share the ride and expenses.

This is a job.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Still not Rideshare. Rideshare is when the driver is going in a particular direction and someone else is too, so they share the ride and expenses.
> 
> This is a job.


I suppose it depends on how you define it but the dictionary term would qualify this as rideshare.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Roger in Canton said:


> Both, anything 3 or below. At least that is what I've been told. I get a lot of repeats and I've only done it to one pax.


We can verify that with Lyft. But I'm not sure it's the case with Uber. Haven't seen it written anywhere. In any case it probably doesn't matter much what I rate the pax.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Peter Vann said:


> If the waiter simply does their job without doing anything extra, (ie takes your order and brings your food) do you still tip them ? If so, why? Because it's customary ?


Because I've worked as a waiter before, they make $2.13 an hour here without being tipped. Its essentially free labor for the owner. Tipping culture is horrible, I wish it would go away. But its unfair to make the worker pay for it.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> Because I've worked as a waiter before, they make $2.13 an hour here without being tipped. Its essentially free labor for the owner. Tipping culture is horrible, I wish it would go away. But its unfair to make the worker pay for it.


You won't have to pay for it when people stop tipping you. You simply demand fair base pay or walk out. If enough walk out, owner will force to raise pay. Menu price will increase and people won't need to tip anymore.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

No cash tip started to become an auto-4-star from me. I also got a lot of riders asking why their rating from other drivers was low, and I gently told them that cash tips will fix any irritation suffered by a driver. Want better ratings? Tip cash. 

So they went back and tipped later? Sorry, can’t do anything about it because it’s FUBER

Also, as a rider I only use Lyft, and I always tip generously, and tell the driver how much I’m leaving while I’m still in the car.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

BobMarley said:


> Because I've worked as a waiter before, they make $2.13 an hour here without being tipped. Its essentially free labor for the owner. Tipping culture is horrible, I wish it would go away. But its unfair to make the worker pay for it.


Sorry I don't follow. You worked as a waiter before. So you don't tip waiters now unless the do something extra ?


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

LAWeasel said:


> Most of my pax get an immediate 5.I don't downrate non-tippers unless they waste my time or do something stupid.
> IE: On Lyft, if I get stuck hauling a bunch of crap or waiting for a pax longer than necessary, you can wait 24 hrs & see if they tip. On Uber, I'll open up the 2nd phone in these circumstances and give them a minute or so to tip.


 second phone is a good idea. isnt there security issue with this



AveragePerson said:


> I think it is also fair for the riders to rate you less than 4 stars if you do not provide OPTIONAL (kinda like tipping) amenities like water, mints, and candies. Unless of course you have double standards and a hypocrite.


 i do provide a charger, mints and water mostly. some riders are just ****s.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> second phone is a good idea. isnt there security issue with this
> 
> 
> i do provide a charger, mints and water mostly. some riders are just @@@@s.


My question is, would it be fair for the rider to rate the driver less than 4 stars if they do not provide optional amenities?


----------



## Gube (Apr 29, 2015)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I think it is fare to say I want to rate riders less than 4 stars if they do not tip especially for long rides nd airport rides. How can i rate them low because the rating shows up and you must click it before you go on to the next ride but, that gives me only 1 min or less to rate them and I do not know if they will tip me then or later? Any advice? I think it is fare to rate low if they are not tipping.


What you expect from cheap ass M F.



Peter Vann said:


> Disagree. I don't believe tipping the driver (or giving a 5 star rating) depends on providing the "extra" stuff. Many drivers have said they provided that stuff but never got any extra tips. So what's the point. I tip the pizza delivery guy not because he did some dance or something. But because he delivered the pizza and did his job. Similarly, I expect a tip for doing my job - picking you up and bringing you safely to your destination. Unless you're a cheapskate. Then I expect nothing.
> 
> Short pool trips: automatic 4 star. Taking one last drag on the cigarette before getting in the car: auto 4 star. Rudeness, etc. 4 star or less. Etc etc.


Industry service in USA you should tip.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

DevilShoez said:


> It's VERY simple. You need to stop expecting tips.
> 
> Also, it's *fair.


 Sorry was rushing to type the question. I meant FAIR.



Juggalo9er said:


> My rating has not changed since I started low rating all pax holes


 HAHAHA LOVE IT!



KK2929 said:


> With all of these forum members correcting your spelling of fare ( a cost) to fair ( several meanings but for this " unbiased") the real issue is this -- tipping is a gift and not required. If someone chooses not to tip, it is not a reflection to the service that you have given. Keep in mind that Uber & Lyft have brainwashed the public into thinking that RS Drivers make $35 an hour. I have even had a pax tell me , " I am short of money this week. I know you make a lot of money, so I am not leaving a tip." That statement says everything.


 I know how to spell women. I was in a rush to ask the questions as I am busy.



Peter Vann said:


> Disagree. I don't believe tipping the driver (or giving a 5 star rating) depends on providing the "extra" stuff. Many drivers have said they provided that stuff but never got any extra tips. So what's the point. I tip the pizza delivery guy not because he did some dance or something. But because he delivered the pizza and did his job. Similarly, I expect a tip for doing my job - picking you up and bringing you safely to your destination. Unless you're a cheapskate. Then I expect nothing.
> 
> Short pool trips: automatic 4 star. Taking one last drag on the cigarette before getting in the car: auto 4 star. Rudeness, etc. 4 star or less. Etc etc.


 lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BobMarley said:


> Because I've worked as a waiter before, they make $2.13 an hour here without being tipped. Its essentially free labor for the owner. Tipping culture is horrible, I wish it would go away. But its unfair to make the worker pay for it.


FSLA(Federal Law) states if the wait staff doesnt receive minimum wage in tips, employer has to cover the difference.

The Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) requires payment of at least the Federal minimum wage to covered, nonexempt employees. An employer of a tipped employee is only required to pay $2.13 an hour in direct wages if that amount plus the tips received equals at least the Federal minimum wage, the employee retains all tips and the employee customarily and regularly receives more than $30 a month in tips. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct wages of at least $2.13 an hour do not equal the Federal minimum hourly wage, the employer must make up the difference.



AveragePerson said:


> You won't have to pay for it when people stop tipping you. You simply demand fair base pay or walk out. If enough walk out, owner will force to raise pay. Menu price will increase and people won't need to tip anymore.


Common sense just aint common these days. Federal law requires restaurants to make up the difference from $2.13 to minimum wage if the wait staff doesnt receive tips.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> About 80% of long ride pax don't tip. So just give all long ride pax a 1*. I'm no statistician but those are pretty good odds of getting it right.


70% of Uber riders don't tip. My riders get 1 or 5 stars. Cash tip gets you a auto 5*. If you fail with the basic rider etiquette, it's a auto 1*.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I suppose it depends on how you define it but the dictionary term would qualify this as rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 314347


"share" has never involved a "fee" lmao depends on how you define it, i define it as fraud, never have & never will "share" my vehicle, gas, & labor with stranger


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> FSLA(Federal Law) states if the wait staff doesnt receive minimum wage in tips, employer has to cover the difference.
> 
> The Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) requires payment of at least the Federal minimum wage to covered, nonexempt employees. An employer of a tipped employee is only required to pay $2.13 an hour in direct wages if that amount plus the tips received equals at least the Federal minimum wage, the employee retains all tips and the employee customarily and regularly receives more than $30 a month in tips. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct wages of at least $2.13 an hour do not equal the Federal minimum hourly wage, the employer must make up the difference.


Dude, I'm well aware of that. And they are supposed to pay the actual minimum wage while you are doing setup work, cleaning etc. However from personal experience many of them don't. So I was being paid $2.13 an hour for the right to work for tips. Sure when it was busy I was making OK money, but they had me coming in at 9AM at a restaurant that isn't even open for lunch.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BobMarley said:


> Dude, I'm well aware of that. And they are supposed to pay the actual minimum wage while you are doing setup work, cleaning etc. However from personal experience many of them don't. So I was being paid $2.13 an hour for the right to work for tips. Sure when it was busy I was making OK money, but they had me coming in at 9AM at a restaurant that isn't even open for lunch.


...and instead of holding the restaurant management responsible, people would rather have the customer subsidize the income...


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You won't have to pay for it when people stop tipping you. You simply demand fair base pay or walk out. If enough walk out, owner will force to raise pay. Menu price will increase and people won't need to tip anymore.


I did literally walk out of that job (this was over 15 years ago BTW). But there are enough poor desperate people out there that the practice will continue forever.


----------

